# Bloodline?



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a one year old american red nose, the breeder told me that he was 3/4 Jersey bloodline I can't find any info on that specific bloodline. Anyone have any info they can give me. Or on the Homer bloodline? I would appreciate it!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably breeder boodlines. Like the breeders name was Jersey so they called it 'Jersey line' not an actual line.

The ONLY way to know for sure what lines your pup is from is if it is papered.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know much about bloodlines, but that's a cute pup!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Whats an american Rednose?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There was a dog named Mountain Man's Homer. (I'm pretty sure that was his name anyway.) He was a gamebred dog and pit winner. Jersey sounds like a backyard breeder catchline. I've never heard of such a bloodline. And yeah, rednose is just a color. The breed name is American Pit Bull Terrier. More specifically, I would call your pup chocolate and white in color. Or chocolate piebald. (Piebald makes reference to large patches of color on white.) 

Either way, welcome. Cute puppy.


----------

